# SBF Problems(Please Help!!!!)



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

It started by me nandroid back to froyo so I can Install the latest gingerbread. I have gone to different links to get the sbf files for froyo. I also have the latest moto drivers and rsd lite 4.9. It started by me using the 4.5.602 AIO after nandroiding back to froyo. Yes I did manually wipe data, cache ect in Clockwork. After It finished its install I and went back and reinstalled it again to get the radio to install. After it was I finished it rebooted and I saw the red moto logo and then it shut its self off. I hit the power button to power it back on it went strait to the boot loader and it said corrupt file. I could not even get to go to the stock recovery. I did multiple battery pulls and always goes to the boot loader saying corrupt. So, I have decided to take it to the verizon store and have it trouble shoot it. The tech guy came out in 5 mins and had it running again. I went back home to try and SBF back to Froyo and no luck. When I run RSD lite it says its connected and I began to start the flash process it will fail in the middle of the flash. I tried this 5 times with still no luck. I downloaded the the Linux ISO zip to create a boot CD, but the only CD's I have DVD+RW. Please Help! If I can't sbf anymore my days of flashing different roms without the fear of bricking if something goes wrong and can't sbf. It will just be paper weight. I never had issues SBFing back to froyo until I tried the 4.5.602. AIO. I probably SBFed this phone probably 100 times with no issues until yersterday after returning back from the verizon store. Please Help!!!


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

That is quite the epic disaster. Are you still able to boot into recovery? You could always try the all-in-one to Froyo or CM7 if so, but I think where you might have ran into trouble the first time with an all-in-one is that you have to format system, format data, format cache, then MOUNT system, then install the file.

At any rate, I've never seen or heard of a problem the linux disc couldn't fix. A DVD will be fine. There are also ways to make a bootable USB that you can Google, too. The linux method of sbfing often seems to work when the windows method won't.

Good luck!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

I would recommend one of two things as I have had this issue before myself. A.) Re-download your .sbf file and try again or B.) .sbf to .596 and reboot to make sure working then .sbf to .340. I have had to use both of these methods before with this kind of issue.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Nd is wrong! Ok no no she ain't.... don't think she ever has been... kinda scary....

All joking aside I agree with what was advised. I never sbf with windows except when trying to prove a pointbto big red (windows sbf makes you have to reactivate usually.... which pings their network... which shows you ddid master reset.... which bypasses all their BS "did you turn it on?" Type tech support lol). The Linux method is the easiest/cleanest/ most error free method IMO. As for the aio they are well made....but tbh I never use them.

For one other side of the coin, I'd suggest the Linux method again (like nd said) and bootable DVD will work fine (push comes to shove live CD of Ubuntu and dl files, I have two distros of Linux on my box so haven't used either but don't see why a DVD wouldn't work) Then when on froyo take the Verizon ota to .602. Once on the ota then root it (I do manually tho I think I read there is a one click method) then install the gb cm4dx as per instructions. But like nd said .... either way works ... my guess is a bad dl of the SBf file or it somehow got corrupted and needs to be re-dl'ed.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

my iso is burnt on a dvd disk and ive lost track of how many times ive sbf my old x. never failed me works every time


----------

